# Starting a small roastery at home - A few Q's



## jajajo (Oct 3, 2016)

Hi folks,

Sorry as this is my first post here but I want to fully understand what is required if I wanted to start a small roastery at home as a limited company.

My main concerns are what I'd need in terms of:

(a) Licensing? and would I need Food Standards to inspect the working area?

(b) It's a residential address, would this have to be changed to a business address?

Plus, anything else I may have missed?

Many thanks

Jo


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

A. Yes food standards need to come over to inspect the area. They aren't very strict with coffee roasting but if your council requires to have emission control (smoke) over to check roaster, you'll have to comply. You'll also need a notebook or some sort of records of when and how much you've roasted. No need for license.

B. You can use your rsidential address as your registered business or "buy" a registered address through privacy packages (formation company etc etc)

C. Helps to be vat registered but not required if turnover is below 82,500 a year.


----------

